# 38Super carry weapon



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I've scoured the net trying to find a "carry size" weapon in 38 super. I'm a 6'2" 160 pound worm so it needs to be fairly small.
After many a night searching with no results though, I'm contemplating a 357sig.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Tauras protector series


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've owned a Colt in .38 Super and it was an okay pistol but the ammo wasn't easy to find. It's long since been traded for something else that I thought I needed at the time.

The .357 Sig is bad arse and ammo isn't hard to find. My local hardware store carries it. 

I think it's a good caliber, it's hot and accurate.

TH


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

You're way better off with .357 SIG or .40 S&W. You can find the ammo and they both do a great job for self defense. Have you heard of any law enforcement agency that carries .38 Super? You probably won't, but the .357 and .40 are carried just about everywhere.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ammunition availability is not factored into my decision making process. I've seen it readily available in a number of different locations, plus, I will reload for this gun anyway.
My mind is set on this weapon as I have a number of 40 compacts and 45s. This will be another for "the collection" and a part time traveler
I'd like to steer clear of the SIG because of the issues with resizing a short bottlenecked pistol cartridge I've read about. But it still is an option if I can't turn up something I like.
Thanks though gentlemen.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

If you can carry a 1911 sized pistol in 45 you should find 38 super conversions easily enough. I just don't see many factory 38 super pistols outside of competition guns or semi-customs.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Tauras protector series


I looked, but taurus doesn't make a single model in .38 Super.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Have you heard of any law enforcement agency that carries .38 Super?


The Mexican Police love them. 

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=333161893

Lots of them there; not a bad price on that one.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Well, this is what I'm looking for. But, WOWZERS!!!!!2 gs?????
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=333230793


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well yea, Detonics lol...proud of them these days.

TH


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

I wonder if I could buy a 1911 in 9mm and have the chamber re-cut for 38 sup?? Or even say a glock or xd?


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Les Baer make a .38 special super stinger


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TexasArmor84 said:


> Les Baer make a .38 special super stinger


When I get back to my outer I'll check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very expensive though


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

TexasArmor84 said:


> Les Baer make a .38 special super stinger


 $2500!!!!
I can pick up a barrel for $205 and a slide for $350. Not bad and I could have a dual caliber weapon. 
Just need to research a bit more and determine exactly which components I'll need to change out for the conversion.


----------



## TexasArmor84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Yup


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=333316083


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=333316083





spurgersalty said:


> I've scoured the net trying to find a "carry size" weapon in 38 super. *I'm a 6'2" 160 pound worm *so it needs to be fairly small.
> After many a night searching with no results though, I'm contemplating a 357sig.


I noticed that one. Good price as far as I'm concerned. But.....
It could be my winter carry gun. Gonna call my gun guy tomorrow and check on one new.
Thanks D


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Sorry, I personally consider a commander size 1911 "fairly small"... from what I've seen, you can just ream out the barrel: I know the mags are so close as to be almost identical: I've run .38 super with my 9mm mags before. ... I know they share the same breechface, and 9mm compact 1911's are pretty readily available, maybe get a rock island or something that you wouldn't mind crunching on..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Sorry, I personally consider a commander size 1911 "fairly small"... from what I've seen, you can just ream out the barrel: *I know the mags are so close as to be almost identical: I've run .38 super with my 9mm mags before.* ... I know they share the same breechface, and 9mm compact 1911's are pretty readily available, maybe get a rock island or something that you wouldn't mind crunching on..


That answered a future question:cheers:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I had a 38 super and regret the day I ever sold it. It was one of the best shooting guns I have ever owned. Ammo was a little hard to find but not as bad as you might think.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Sharkhunter said:


> I had a 38 super and regret the day I ever sold it. It was one of the best shooting guns I have ever owned. Ammo was a little hard to find but not as bad as you might think.


Went to Cabelas in Fort Worth today, multiple boxes of 38 super, no .40, no 9mm, no 380, and about 6 boxes of 25rnds remi golden saber....lol obscure cartridges rule sometimes:cheers:


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

spurgersalty said:


> Went to Cabelas in Fort Worth today, multiple boxes of 38 super, no .40, no 9mm, no 380, and about 6 boxes of 25rnds remi golden saber....lol obscure cartridges rule sometimes:cheers:


I went to the Katy academy today and the ammo shelf was full.... of some of the most oddball stuff you could possibly want. How often does an academy have .30-40 Krag and 5.6x52?? I picked up a couple of boxes of .38 super, it definitely seems to be one of the easier ones to get nowadays..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, at least 20 boxes of 327fedmag, and almost as many 32 h&r mag.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I looked up 38 Super in my reloading manual and sure as heck see why you want one.The numbers are right there with .357mag.No wonder police don't carry them.I bet they'd shoot through 3 people before stopping.I heard of 38super years ago,but wasn't into semi-auto then.My mistake!


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

I have an old Colt 1911 38 Super but it is a full size 1911, so if you can carry it, why not carry a 1911 45 ACP? That's what I would do anyway.

Tinman


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Maybe everybody will read this post before responding. I HAVE MULTIPLE 1911S IN 45! IM LOOKING TO EXPAND THE COLLECTION WITH A NOSTALGIA CARTRIDGE THAT IS ALSO MORE THAN CAPABLE OF PERFORMING THE TASK IT MIGHT BE ASKED TO DO.
Sheesh


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey, consider yourself lucky that no one suggested a Super Black Eagle, since that's what they've got...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Already have one D.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

A Lieutenant buddy of mine back in the old days at HPD carried a 38 super. All I remember about it was it was somewhat better round than the 9mm. I like the idea of changing slides and barrel that should work. But finding them is gonna be a problem.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah Charlie, that would be better than one line of thinking I was on. I had the idea of buying a 1911 in 9mm and then having the chamber recut to accommodate the Supers length. 
If I can in fact just change a slide and barrel without 'smithing, it would be a win win situation. 2 guns in 1:winning:
Although I need to check the differences in chamber pressures and determine if a frame for a 9mm (which I'm almost certain it will) will handle the Supers energy.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been reading up on it since you posted this, and the magazines might be a slight issue: the 9mm mag is basically just a .38 super mag with a spacer in the back: use a 9mm mag with .38 and you may end up too short.. Mine ran, that doesn't apparently mean that all of them will...

Also, you've got a slightly larger rim on the .38's semi-rimmed cartridge: that may or may not work depending on the gun.. I considered dragging my butt over to the gunsafe and measuring the breechfaces, but my 9mm is a springfield, the .38's colt: I don't know if that'd show apples to apples..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ya know I got to thinking (that could be a problem) maybe the slides mite be the same (45 and super). Not sure if the barrel would be just thicker and barrel bushing different probably not, oh yea the extractor and ejectors would be different oh well, so m uch for that.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Ya know I got to thinking (that could be a problem) maybe the slides mite be the same (45 and super). Not sure if the barrel would be just thicker and barrel bushing different probably not, oh yea the extractor and ejectors would be different oh well, so m uch for that.


Slides are definitely different, just for the breechface cut if nothing else. I think the best way to do this would be just to buy a second barrel in 9mm, leave one alone and ream the second one. there's a chance that the extractors and ejectors might not work right, but that's not a given.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Slides are definitely different, just for the breechface cut if nothing else. I think the best way to do this would be just to buy a second barrel in 9mm, leave one alone and ream the second one. there's a chance that the extractors and ejectors might not work right, but that's not a given.


I think if I have to go that route, I'll purchase a nice after market barrel in 9mm and rechamber the factory one. Still researching different avenues though.
I found this thread on another forum I frequent for reloading knowledge. I'm not sure what to think of post #4. If 9mm is tapered according to him(I haven't verified), then a 38 super reamer would in fact work because it would be cutting the taper out of the chamber for a straight walled cartridge. Does that sound correct to y'all? 
http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=487706&highlight=38+super


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Link not working for me, but the drawing I have shows the .38 super being straight at 9,75 mm, while the 9 is tapered from 9,93 to 9,65: just reaming it would leave an oversize chamber at the back by .18 mm.. Not sure how far that is out of SAAMI spec, or if it would even matter..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Link not working for me, but the drawing I have shows the .38 super being straight at 9,75 mm, while the 9 is tapered from 9,93 to 9,65: just reaming it would leave an oversize chamber at the back by .18 mm.. Not sure how far that is out of SAAMI spec, or if it would even matter..


Okay, that is what the link said. .oo4-.007 depending on tooling wear.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> The Mexican Police love them.
> 
> TH


If you go to the Texas Ranger Museum in Waco you will see a lot of them on the 1911 platform. It was the side arm of Choice for Frank Hamer when he went after Bonnie and Clyde because of it's ability to penetrate steel car bodys as well as body armor of the day.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Whilst researching and looking for conversion kits, I kinda got off on a tangent when I came across the 400 CorBon conversion kit.
Interesting cartridge and impressive performance numbers. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.400_Corbon


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

WOOOOHOOOO!!! Research finally payed off. 9 mm to 38 Super. http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/...tactical-9mm-conversion-to-38-super-part-one/

And thinking this might be the base http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=110


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.coltsmfg.com/Catalog/ColtPistols/ColtDefender™Series.aspx

Maybe this one.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Caint you just buy a super from Colt now days ? Or do they no longer make them ?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Caint you just buy a super from Colt now days ? Or do they no longer make them ?


Looking fer a "carry sized" weapon Charlie. A defender is just right but they don't offer it in 38 super.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

No Commanders ?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> No Commanders ?


I'm a squirt Charlie, 6'2" 160lbs soaking wet in my work boots, wranglers, a t shirt and 37 cents in my pocket. I'll have a hard time concealing a Commander sized weapon.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Found a "base model" for the conversion. Picked it up for 650 brand new at Cabelas. 
Figutrd I'd use a cheaper weapon that I could possibly add value to. 
STI Spartan III, defender sized 9mm 1911.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK I got cha. Lil gun looks good, now go to work and show us a finished product. Its gonna be fun.Let me think back when I was in high school (back in the stone ages). I was 6-04 and weighed about 140. Only shape about me was my adam's apple. Somehow now at about 245. LOL


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Hitting brick walls here. This gun (yeah, I didn't think and inspect too terribly much prior to purchase) is a "bushingless" bull barrel. Haven't been able to locate a barrel or blank yet to begin. I know I'm more than likely going to have to buy a "commander" series barrel and have it cut and recrowned, but I'm striking out on diameters right now.
Might have just added a CCW 9mm to my collection and still have to buy an actual Defender from Colt. Still exploring options though.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Wilson. They only sell bushinged barrels. So I might have to have the slide cut to accept a bushing and barrel. Which, may help some in accuracy as well.
Does anybody know of other barrel manufacturers I might try?


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Fusion Firearms, maybe. 

Saw a real sweet 1911 they did in 10mm.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Now that you typed their name, I remember a couple of references to them on The Firing Line.
I'm about to call bar sto and check what they can do.
Thanks Ernest.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Just hung up with bar sto.
I can either order a "bull barrel" from them(10-12 weekwait) and then have my smith complete the turning (another 4-6 weeks), or, send the slide with the original barrel to them for complete fitting so their will be no future problems. Obviously I'm going with option 2.
once back, I should be able to handle any ramp issues I'm being told might come up upon final fitting. I'm hoping there isn't an extractor problem, which seems to happen in some of the conversions as dwilliams pointed out earlier.


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

My replacement commander barrel from Stormlake is great, was a straight drop in that had perfect lockup with my colt. They don't list an officer size on their website but when I talked to them they were willing to run customs, but it was a 6-8 week wait. I just looked at their website and they are only selling through dealers but an email to them might get you some answers! Maybe order a commander barrel and get it cut?


----------

